# Back to kibble



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

It seems a wise compromise, Jcris. You'll not have to feel bad about not getting the balance right and you'll still get them raw meaty bones from time to time. Many of us feed kibble and our dogs do very well on it .


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

It's okay, jcris. Many of us can't feed raw for various reasons. Dog ownership is very expensive indeed.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I understand exactly what you're saying jcris, I've been feeding Abbey prepared raw while getting her itch problem solved. She will be back on her regular diet soon, she gets kibble for breakfast with yogurt and home cooked meat, vegetables & fruit for her two other meals. I prefer to home cook for her, and as a bonus it is cheaper than all kibble. It would cost me $430.00 a month to continue feeding Abbey this raw food, that's too much for me.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Absolutely don't feel bad about going back to kibble. Some people don't buy $430 of groceries for their families!! Remember Charismatic Millie feeds Purina Pro Plan to her dogs when they are on the show circuit and they do extremely well on it; her handler feeds all her show dogs Purina Pro. Dry dog food is balanced and healthy. Don't even give it a second thought.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I completely understand your decision! 
I crunched numbers in varying combinations and proportions of food for weeks before making a decision. 

I feed a chicken quarter for breakfast and two eggs+ground beef or turkey every other day. It's actually cheaper than feeding just kibble, but it's affordable only because I can buy chicken quarters for about $.60/pound. 

To be able to truly feed raw I'd need to make much more money OR have a freezer that could store 100 pounds of meat!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't feel bad. Kibble has all the nutrition. I think of it as this. In my job before I retired as a NICU nurse (sick newborns and preemies) some moms were guilted into using breast milk use by nurses and families.. I like breast milk #1. However, babies are most comfortable with what their mom's are comfortable with. Formula runs a close second and there's nothing wrong with it. What is wrong is a mom breast feeding when they don't want to and I don't think the breast milk or the baby are getting optimal nutrition in an optimal way.

So, there are many reasons beside a raw diet that comes into play. Time, money, etc. And one should never feel guilty about the one they use: a raw diet or a quality kibble. 

Save your guilt for something really really important!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I switched both my dogs to kibbles because I got sick of feeding raw. It's a hassle and it smells and I hate it. Now they're both on Acana and doing fine.

Don't worry about it !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

IT IS EXPENSIVE!!!!! I only have a mini and find it so! Instead I feed both kibble and raw........Molly only needs 3ozs of raw for a meal so I make one meal raw (Usually 1/2 of a lrg. chicken leg, or whatever I picked up on special like ribs or chops, liver, gizzards,hearts,sometimes beef breakfast steaks ) that I have weighed and packaged and her measured amount of kibble that she is free fed. I also feed her canned, (or dehydrated when I find a good buy on it!) So it really is manageable as far as cost/ freezer are concerned as I only have an Apt. size fridge! Not totally raw or kibble and it works for us!
It only takes me about 4lbs a month to feed her as I do! Even if you give your dog a chicken leg 3x a week, the benefits for teeth are good!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris ate one of the hghest quality kibbles available for nearly 14 years and I calculate once that it only cost $1.19 per day to feed her that. She ate less than she would have of a lower quality food because she was more satisfied by the quality of the ingredients. I tried to feed her raw when she was young and she hated it and I was repulsed by it.

Do not feel like you are letting your dogs down by this change.

Raw works great for some people and their dogs and doesn't work well for others.

Hugs to you and your kiddos.

Cathy


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't feel bad. I had to stop raw feeding my big dogs years ago because I couldn't afford it. It's hard when I'd have to be feeding 5lbs a day of raw for the dane, doodle mutt, mpoo and cat, and I can feed top of the line premium kibble for free from work. I did finally find a supplier that sells 38ish pound bags for $17 so in theory I could do it if I have the freezer space. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't feel bad! I've done the same. I'm all over the place with food, but recently I've got 2 very touchy tummy dogs, and Science Diet and Purina are working the best for them! 

I would've been horrified if they didn't do just as well as feeding anything else. 

Stick around, y0u won't be ostracized for what you feed.

I am editing to add:

Today I was feeling horribly guilty about the foods I'm currently feeding (yet they are both doing just as well as any other foods I was feeding!) I fretted all day. I worried, and researched and read nutrient profiles and ingredient panels and reviews. 
WHat, oh what will ever be good enough for my furry kids?

And THEN Echo (PWD) raided the cat litter box. 

I got my answer, Purina it is LOL. 

If she will eat revolting things with such relish, then Purina and Science Diet will be just fine, I believe! (of course they do get scraps and such). 

Don't worry, enjoy your pups


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think if you feed a good quality, high protein, grain free canned or kibble (or both) your dog will get along just fine. I don't know that commercial is cheaper though. But I guess it depends on a lot of factors. I think when you have a big dog to feed or multiple big dogs, that puts a whole new spin on it, especially if you don't find good, cheap sources for the meats. 

I have tiny, micro-sized dogs so naturally, it's not that expensive to feed them. I'm not sure I could do this if I had some of the dogs I use to have...Lab, Dobe, GSDs. lol. That would have definitely been one heck of a lot of food. And a standard Poodle is pretty good sized. So I understand your situation. 

My childhood dogs lived to be 18 and 15 or 16 and they weren't toy breeds. One probably would have lived longer but he got hepatitis. Most of my dogs have lived pretty darn long lives except my Dobe and he got cancer. They all ate kibble. Early on it was Purina and Gravy Train. Then we moved onto Atta Boy for my Lab who lived to be about 14. Then in later years, Taste of the Wild and a few other modern foods. So while I am not terribly trusting of commercial food, it is true that human food also has it's problems sometimes. I think grain is a problem in commercial foods and other carbohydrates are too plentiful in most cases imo. But you should be able to find something that will work for your dog. There certainly are loads of options out there. Sometimes it takes some experimentation, just as it does with raw feeding...until things level out. Your dog will be fine.

Actually, I can see...if I got sick or something or someone else had to take over caring for my dogs, they may well go back to an easier way to feed... That could happen. It might be pre made raw (that's very expensive, but easy) or back to the best quality commercial food I could find, also not cheap but easy. These little dogs seriously eat very little so for me the expense isn't much of an issue. But I can sure understand your position.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not sure where I'm going with food yet, it's all very confusing sometimes. According to what I read from Dr Becker yesterday, if you can afford to feed raw or cooked once a week, 3 times a week or 1 meal a day, it's of benefit to your dog's health. I'm thinking that might be something to consider, it doesn't have to be all or nothing.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I just want to add, people on pet forums across the web also say if one is feeding kibble, it's important to feed grain-free.

Unfortunately for that lovely statement, my Toy Poodle's tummy is so much happier and his output is much better, when he is fed a high quality food that includes grain.

Like it or not, some dogs will do better with a diet including high quality grains. Mine just happens to be one, which surprised me. However, I had to and do honor his needs.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the support.
I love my girls without question and have been agonizing over this change. Perhaps I'm just to sensitive to them, lordy they can work me with their begging eyes. Haha! The kind words are very much appreciated.
Jcris


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Don't feel bad, just do the best you can with what you have and trust what you see with your own eyes for results


----------

